# Corsair Voyager GT



## Ahrtos (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo Corsair Support,

Zuerst mal: Danke Corsair das es euch gibt  Ihr macht die Besten Gehäuse und Arbeitsspeicher der Welt 

*schleimermodusoff*

Dann nun zu meinem kleinen Problem. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren (glaub es ist 3 Jhare her) ein 32GB Voyager GT USB 3.0 gekauft gehabt. Fand das Ding auch mörder geil. War halt nur teuer wie sonst was zur damaligen Zeit, aber ich wollte Ihn unbedingt haben. Jedenfalls konnte ich mich leider nicht lange daran erfreuen. Der Stick ging leider schon nach knapp 4 Monaten benutzung kaputt. Der Stick wurde von heute auf morgen zwar noch erkannt, aber es hieß dann immer das der stick formatiert werden soll damit man ihn benutzen kann. Die Formatierung konnte aber aus irgendwelchen gründen nie abgeschlossen werden. Ich habe auch diverse Programme ausprobiert die diesen fehler beheben sollten. aber das hat auch keinen erfolg gebracht.
Ich hab ihn dann beim Shop anobo.de Eingeschickt aber die haben ihn mir zurückgesendet mit der angabe: *Kann nicht getauscht oder repariert werden, da eingenverschulden*.
Tja... Seit dem liegt das gute stück hier rum und setzt staub an. Kann man da noch irgendwas machen oder nicht ?

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Hi Ahrtos,

vielen Dank für den Lob.  

Wie wurde das "Eigenverschulden" denn begründet. Frag mich gerade wie die auf diese Begründung gekommen sind.

Ich schlage vor, dass du dich bei uns über unser Kundenportal einmal meldest und den Austausch bei uns in die Wege leitest. Halte die Rechnung bereit und wenn du das Ticket erstellt hast, kannst du gerne die Nummer hier posten oder per PN schicken, damit ich da nen Blick drauf werfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Ahrtos (7. März 2015)

Hallo *Bluebeard*,

die Ticketnummer ist 6594217

Ich hoffe ich hab da soweit alles richtig gemacht. Ich war mir nicht so sicher was den loot code betrifft.

mfg


----------



## Chimera (14. März 2015)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> Hallo Corsair Support,
> 
> Zuerst mal: Danke Corsair das es euch gibt  Ihr macht die Besten Gehäuse und Arbeitsspeicher der Welt
> 
> ...





Interessant, war bei meinem Voyager GT iwie nicht viel anders  Hat mich aber grausam gefrustet, da ich viele Gamesetups von alten Spielen (wo z.B. die CDs wegen Kratzern nicht mehr erkannt wurden) drauf hatte. Aber mir tauscht der Händler es sofort um, mit dem aktuellen Ersatzgerät bin ich auch zufrieden und läuft und läuft... 
Hoffe für dich, dass dir schnell geholfen wird. Normal ist Corsair ja für nen recht guten und hilfsbereiten Kundenservice bekannt


----------



## Bluebeard (20. März 2015)

Ich hab grad nochmal in dein Ticket geschaut und auf die letzte Nachricht hattest du nicht geantwortet. Kein Thema . Die Freigabe wurde erteilt und die Informationen zum Versand ist im Ticket ersichtlich. Einschicken und wir tauschen aus. Grüße! 

Danke für dein Feedback Chimera, jede Hardware kann leider mal die Grätsche machen. Insbesondere Geräte, denen man seine Daten vertraut, sollte man immer mit einem gescheiten Backup-Plan versorgen. Dann ist der Frust bei Datenverlust im besten Fall nur minimal. Da fällt mir ein, ich muss da mal ein Backup anstoßen...


----------

